# Thinking about buying a 540xp



## chevybob (Aug 8, 2014)

Now that the 540 has been around for awhile what is everyone's opinion on it whose been running one? I just don't like how complicated they are compared to my trusty 201 but it seems they have a lot of nut behind them.


----------



## chevybob (Aug 8, 2014)

My local dealer has them for like $580 plus I get a 10% discount because a friend works there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 8, 2014)

Hey, buy it and tell us what you think.
Jeff


----------



## CR888 (Aug 9, 2014)

lf you already have a 201t l would say all that you will gain puchasing a 540t is frustration and dissapointment. History will tell you who makes a good top handle and Husky never has. They went the wrong way with their 540t...its a disaster. l have a 555 & 550xp which are both excellent saws and top choices in their class so l aint brand bashing. lf you already have a 201t why not look at a lighter 150t or echo271t or makita231t which would divesify your TH fleet. Since l got a makita 231t(23cc rebadged echo), l rarely fire up the 200t or 201t. lts just so light and smooth.


----------



## Pud (Aug 9, 2014)

There good saws , we have 2 200s a 201 little makita a 540 and I have my own 540 , it's always the first saw to get taken out of the truck , both must be nearly a year old and have never been in the shop or even stalled once or had a flat spot or anything and the other guys really don't take care of stuff that well , they do take an eternity to warm up tho


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 9, 2014)

What option do you have , a 201 or 338 or a 540 well you have the 192 s and whatever echo has to offer , I ran one and thought they were pretty cool seemed heavy and slightly back heavy but I am used to running a 200 or 338 so it may have been just a case of not being used to it . My option is finding old 200s and having them rebuilt .... I have 2 recently one I only paid 50.00 for it and the other 350 but when they die I will send them to mastermind to do his masterminding on them


----------



## sac-climber (Aug 9, 2014)

The 338 is one of my favorite top handles, other than the filter location. I don't think the 201 is that bad either, a little less oomph than the 200...sure. I'd give the 540 a chance no problem. I hate the 200T or nothing at all BS


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 9, 2014)

Husky rear handles are all i use but i've never been a fan of their top handles((yes i've used them) i've always and will always buy Stihl top handles


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 10, 2014)

I started out with a 334T. I still have it from new from i think 2001? I needs a new fuel line right now as i think i was a little rough when i replaced the primer bulb and something has come loose and fuel streams out when you pump it or start it. Yeah not real safe.  Since then i have had a 338XPT for the last 4+ years and it has been great. Fits me like a glove and i can use it blindfolded i am so used to its feel and handling. I don't know why they get such a bad wrap. I will concede that the bloke that designed these series of saws was smoking something fairly strong to think that the air filter at the front was a winning idea. Other than that nothing, as in nothing, has broken or needed to be replaced other than filters and plugs. Good power to pull the 14" bar in our Aussie hardwoods. It's up there with the most reliable saws i have ever owned.

I use 200T's a lot when i am using my works saws and not my own. Yes power is good and balance and reliability is ok also. They however break down like anything else. I was sick and tired of having to use my own saws because the 200t was in the shop waiting on parts again. Latest repair it got a new carb. Dealer did not ask if we wanted a Chinese carb but we got one anyway at full ridiculous Stihl price. Saw is barely useable now and dealer says it is running the best they can get it to run. It was running better on the old leaky carb. Honestly unless you have the time and patience for the attention these older saws need i would recommend something newer. Boss wanted to run and get the 201T as soon as he could. I said wait a while. This was the original one before they woke up and advanced the timing on the production saws. He still thanks me that i made him listen. I know a local climber that threw one out of a tree cus it was that bad. I have never used one for more than a few cuts however, as i was smart and steered clear from all the bad press. How a company like Stihl can release a saw like that i will never know! When you rely on the saw to put food on your table and all the dealer does is put out his hand for money time and time again and never really get to the root of the problem, it is difficult to establish any trust. The new one Stihl has finally fixed with the advanced ignition timing is by all accounts a close to worthy equal of the 200T. Seems like a nice saw and i would not have a problem with owning one given the chance.

I however followed my own gut feeling and got a T540XP about easter this year. I was a bit concerned about the autotune though and not being able to work on my saws the way i have been used to. Not real happy to plug a saw into a PC! I finally fired it up about 3 weeks ago and am very glad i did! Even on it's first tank, after the autotune breaking in procedure, it was out cutting my old reliable 338XPT in the same log by over 3 seconds.  Same size bar at 14" and both on a new loop of 91VXL. I now have about 6 or so tanks through it and i am leaving my 338XPT at home most jobs. Yes it takes a little longer to warm up and smooth itself out, but i believe that this is just a character trait of the autotune system in general? Power is incredible for a top handle. Even with it being barely broke in it is more snappy and responsive than any stock 200T i have used. I have not experienced the off idle problem i have heard some mention? It seems to cope better being buried in large diameter hardwood too. Feels a little heavier than the 338XPT and maybe a little more rearward bias balance, but i am getting more used to it each time i climb with it. Do not listen to those who say it is a disaster or not built well or some other uneducated nonsense. There are many climbers here (and in the US) who were shelving their useless and expensive original 201T's and buying T540's. Many i have spoke to around our area say they won't be going back to Stihl for a top handle for quite a while because of the complete lack of support regarding the problems with the original 201T.


----------



## chevybob (Aug 10, 2014)

Great post Matt81 thank you


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 10, 2014)

No problem. Happy to offer my experiences. I just call it like i see it. I am not a fan boy for any one brand as you can see from my sig. I could have kept my 338XPT which i was very happy with for many more years, but after buying and running the T540XP i know now what i have been missing out on! Honestly time will tell i guess with the long term reliability of the Autotune system but so far so good. Hopefully my reluctance to accept and adopt new things is unfounded. 

You are obviously happy with your 201T? Yours has had the ignition timing fixed i take it? I have been real keen to get my hands on a fixed one to try out.


----------



## chevybob (Aug 10, 2014)

Not sure if mine has the fixed timing or not I bought it about this time last year. I did an exhaust mod and retuned and have been very happy with the saw power wise. It pulls a 16" bar buried in hardwood no problem. But lately I have been having the problem of the saw shutting off after a wide open throttle cut and I have to hold the throttle when starting it otherwise it takes a few pulls.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 10, 2014)

If i got a killer deal on a T540xp i might give it a shot.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 10, 2014)

So I just opened the box with my 540 , it's a 2013. Is there an easy fix for the fuel line issue? Should I send it back? Since I bought it from treestuff it's not like a local dealer is going to want fix it for me.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> So I just opened the box with my 540 , it's a 2013. Is there an easy fix for the fuel line issue? Should I send it back? Since I bought it from treestuff it's not like a local dealer is going to want fix it for me.



2013 may have a problem,,tell them you want a new one made in 2014.
Jeff


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 10, 2014)

Toddppm said:


> So I just opened the box with my 540 , it's a 2013. Is there an easy fix for the fuel line issue? Should I send it back? Since I bought it from treestuff it's not like a local dealer is going to want fix it for me.



Eek!  I think mine is a 2013 also. I will check tomorrow when I'm using it. What fuel line issue? Guess i missed that one.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 10, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> Eek!  I think mine is a 2013 also. I will check tomorrow when I'm using it. What fuel line issue? Guess i missed that one.



Something about the brass nipple I think. You should be able to buy a 2014 I would think.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2014)

Glad to see a little 338 respect ... They are a good saw , and for the money , doesn't break your heart to have to replace a few ..


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 10, 2014)

My issue with the 338 is the fuel/oil tanks , you have to tilt the saw to fill it , kinda a pain in the ass


----------



## imagineero (Aug 11, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> The 338 is one of my favorite top handles, other than the filter location. I don't think the 201 is that bad either, a little less oomph than the 200...sure. I'd give the 540 a chance no problem. I hate the 200T or nothing at all BS



For a different perspective, most full time pro climbers use 200t's, even the ones that only run husky for every other saw in their lineup. There's a reason for that. Those climbers who use lesser saws think that the 0.5 second difference (or whatever) in a cut is not a big deal. On the ground it's not a big deal. I'm a semi die hard stihl fan, but on the ground I could really care less. I've got a couple 346xp's in my lineup and so long as I'm sharpening the chain and tuning the saw I don't mind if it's a 372 or 440 (love those 441cm's though!) a 395 or a 660, and would definitely favor a 3120 over an 880. 

Up in the tree it's a different story though. A climbing saw is your bread and butter if you're a climber, that saw makes you money. And over the course of the life of that saw, that one saw might make you $100k as a contract climber, or even more money if you own the business and are climbing. That's a whole lot of money. Those branches aren't just gone to hang around and wait for you to do your thing, for better or worse we have gravity. Fractions of a second really do make a difference up in the air, and a whole lot of difference to the time it takes to get a job done. If you've got a saw that really drives the chain, you can drop branches confidently in the attitude you want them in. It's a very spontaneous thing, and there's no second try. A good fast saw with an aggressive chain means you can spear cuts down. Or fold them and pop them off at exactly the right attitude to control the bounce when they hit the ground. You can fold them ust how you want them, and release them at that split second in time when they will come down just right and cause no damage. 

Being able to do that saves a whole bunch of time. I can cut and drop 10-15 branches in the time it takes to rope 1. That might translate to 2 or 3 trees done in a day vs 1. If you're a basic climber with easy trees and just need to get the wood on the ground and haven't even gotten around to doing trick cuts, then there's a whole bunch of climbing saws out there that will fill your needs. Or rear handled saws. Or hand saws, or whatever. If you're a gun climber who needs to git 'er done every day of the week then who gives a **** about the price? We used to pay $1500 a pop for 200T's in aus, and worth every penny (though of course I was buying mine stateside) but if someone came out with a more powerful climbing saw that hit the sweet spot I'd fork out $2k+ in the blink of an eye and do the same again a couple times a year. That saw makes _money_ like no other saw can. 

Shaun


----------



## miko0618 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have never owned a top handle that wouldn't make a mess faster than a crew could clean it up. I've run 338's and 192's. the 338 is built tougher and has some balls but, I usually run the 192 because its more comfortable. if you are good at setting your chain up to your saw, you can get good cut speeds with almost any of them. I have a stock 192 for my ground guys and I run a slightly modded 192 in the tree. they are like 2 different saws. if I was to buy a new top handle, it would be a 540. I think the balance of the 338 is too forward.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 12, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Something about the brass nipple I think. You should be able to buy a 2014 I would think. Jeff



I have no doubt i can go and buy a 2014 one, but as i already own a 540 why would i? Not gonna shelve the saw and go buy another at full price just for a problem that may or may not be relevant to my saw. 
From what i have read it was only a 3 week production run of saws that were mainly sold in Europe anyway. Certainly not a reason to go buy a new saw for $600 plus to replace one running fine on only it's 9th tank!


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 12, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> I have no doubt i can go and buy a 2014 one, but as i already own a 540 why would i? Not gonna shelve the saw and go buy another at full price just for a problem that may or may not be relevant to my saw.
> From what i have read it was only a 3 week production run of saws that were mainly sold in Europe anyway. Certainly not a reason to go buy a new saw for $600 plus to replace one running fine on only it's 9th tank!




Where'd you read that?


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 13, 2014)

On another tree/arborist forum website. Can't remember which one right now as im just running out the door to go to my night job, but i will try to find it in my bookmarks and post a link after i get home.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with the 2013's besides the fuel line issue though, right? I mean otherwise its the same saw right? I had the fuel line issue fixed on my 2013. It still seems like a piece of dog crap. I am waiting to hear Bob and Todd's opinion. Jeff says they rip.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> There's nothing wrong with the 2013's besides the fuel line issue though, right? I mean otherwise its the same saw right? I had the fuel line issue fixed on my 2013. It still seems like a piece of dog crap. I am waiting to hear Bob and Todd's opinion. Jeff says they rip.


Maybe they do really do rip in the pure non polluted air in sunny So. Cal after all it is AutoTune and maybe it senses that.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Maybe they do really do rip in the pure non polluted air in sunny So. Cal after all it is AutoTune and maybe it senses that.



Yeah... maybe the saws are in denial or trying to compensate. Who knows. lol


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe I should spray it pink, see if that helps!!


----------



## rbtree (Aug 13, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> The 338 is one of my favorite top handles, other than the filter location. I don't think the 201 is that bad either, a little less oomph than the 200...sure. I'd give the 540 a chance no problem. I hate the 200T or nothing at all BS



Precisely. All a 338/2139T jonsy needs is a 9/16th or less added muffler port. It will then have more torque and cut speed than a 200T. The NE 338's are problem free and bombproof, and have been for several years. That said, a muffler modded 192T is plenty peppy, and is a great bargain for the price. I like the light weight, especially great for me, in my 39th year of tree work, and with a right hand with problems. 

Eventuallly, I'll get the tiny Stihl 150 and at least give it a muffler mod, if not have Randy work it over. I've heard they do just fine.


----------



## chevybob (Aug 13, 2014)

After reading these posts you guys have me thinking the 338 is a better saw and can be had much cheaper if I go used. But maybe I do need a smaller lighter saw to throw into the mixture. What about those 150's of whatever they are? I remember seeing a real small climber using one awhile back before they came out in the US I believe.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 13, 2014)

imagineero said:


> For a different perspective, most full time pro climbers use 200t's, even the ones that only run husky for every other saw in their lineup. There's a reason for that. Those climbers who use lesser saws think that the 0.5 second difference (or whatever) in a cut is not a big deal. On the ground it's not a big deal. I'm a semi die hard stihl fan, but on the ground I could really care less. I've got a couple 346xp's in my lineup and so long as I'm sharpening the chain and tuning the saw I don't mind if it's a 372 or 440 (love those 441cm's though!) a 395 or a 660, and would definitely favor a 3120 over an 880.
> 
> Up in the tree it's a different story though. A climbing saw is your bread and butter if you're a climber, that saw makes you money. And over the course of the life of that saw, that one saw might make you $100k as a contract climber, or even more money if you own the business and are climbing. That's a whole lot of money. Those branches aren't just gone to hang around and wait for you to do your thing, for better or worse we have gravity. Fractions of a second really do make a difference up in the air, and a whole lot of difference to the time it takes to get a job done. If you've got a saw that really drives the chain, you can drop branches confidently in the attitude you want them in. It's a very spontaneous thing, and there's no second try. A good fast saw with an aggressive chain means you can spear cuts down. Or fold them and pop them off at exactly the right attitude to control the bounce when they hit the ground. You can fold them ust how you want them, and release them at that split second in time when they will come down just right and cause no damage.
> 
> ...



Agreed, Shaun. And that's why I'm liking the new 63 PS full chisel chain. I've only just now broken into my new reel of it, and have it on only one of my Huskys--an old 335 California which now really screams through the wood. I'm going to make more chains, even put a loop on the 192T. All my climb saws are muffler modded, which makes them very fast.... most are faster than the 200 with just the screen removed.


----------



## rbtree (Aug 13, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> My issue with the 338 is the fuel/oil tanks , you have to tilt the saw to fill it , kinda a pain in the ass



I've never had a problem filling these saws, and I've run them since they made their debut, circa 1997. Yes, if tipped, they are easier to fill, but I rarely bother.


----------



## sac-climber (Aug 13, 2014)

A good hand saw cuts better and as fast as a 150 does for pruning IMO. Demoed one and was underwhelmed.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> A good hand saw cuts better and as fast as a 150 does for pruning IMO. Demoed one and was underwhelmed.



Just didn't have the "sac", eh??


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 13, 2014)

rbtree said:


> I've never had a problem filling these saws, and I've run them since they made their debut, circa 1997. Yes, if tipped, they are easier to fill, but I rarely bother.


I've been using a 2 gallon can a Gatorade bottle for bar oil and that helps but yea it's not really a issue just a kinda dumb collaboration IMO... I love the saw though just a small querk for me


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 13, 2014)

chevybob said:


> After reading these posts you guys have me thinking the 338 is a better saw and can be had much cheaper if I go used. But maybe I do need a smaller lighter saw to throw into the mixture. What about those 150's of whatever they are? I remember seeing a real small climber using one awhile back before they came out in the US I believe.


Dude for the money it's a no brainer , first thing though take out the screen on the muffler and make that exhaust port a little bigger , huge difference in power


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

Nice looking 200T in the trader for $350


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Nice looking 200T in the trader for $350


Where goddamnit those things are worth there weight in gold , prolly a ol lady selling it for her junky son who's off in rehab in Florida !


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

Its in the trader i sent him a text to see pics its in pretty good shape


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/stihl-ms-200-for-sale.261201/


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 13, 2014)

I'm the only guy who uses a cs271t???


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

A what??


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 13, 2014)

Echos little saw


----------



## chevybob (Aug 13, 2014)

I found a 200t local to me in craigslist looks to be in very good shape for $350 obo but there has got to be a catch. 200s around here go for $600 all day.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought one for fifty bucks !


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 13, 2014)

I got 6 in the part boxes and replaced with 540's.
Jeff


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well whoopty ****ing doo


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> I got 6 in the part boxes and replaced with 540's.
> Jeff



Let's just hope all those 2014 540 wheel chocks you jumped on don't start crapping the bed at once. I imagine the powers that be would be less than thrilled when you wanna go back to the upgraded 201's. I could be wrong though. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

What I mean to say is I bet you'd look like a real "douche". Just saying.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 13, 2014)

Of course I hope my premonitions don't ever come to fruition..


----------



## Zale (Aug 13, 2014)

treeclimber101 said:


> I bought one for fifty bucks !



You stole one for fifty bucks.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 13, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> What I mean to say is I bet you'd look like a real "douche". Just saying.





tree MDS said:


> Let's just hope all those 2014 540 wheel chocks you jumped on don't start crapping the bed at once. I imagine the powers that be would be less than thrilled when you wanna go back to the upgraded 201's. I could be wrong though. Just thinking out loud.



I will let you know if any let me down,,I should have a good review being that I have 7 climber's using them and the other two are just waiting for their 200T to go in the shop so they can get one. Even at lunch time, they have it next to them and bragging to the last 2 that have a 200T,,,,,
I just bought new chocks so I should be good. Got a couple hitch pin's at Harbor Freight,,,all is good, 
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 13, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> What I mean to say is I bet you'd look like a real "douche". Just saying.




You make no sense when you are drunk and trying to type,,
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)

Easy there Jeff.....the MDS has feelings now and they might get easily hurt being that they're so new.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 13, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Easy there Jeff.....the MDS has feelings now and they might get easily hurt being that they're so new.



too bad, 
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## tree MDS (Aug 14, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> You make no sense when you are drunk and trying to type,,
> Jeff



Lol. K, I guess "douche" was a little harsh.


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Aug 14, 2014)

We run mostly husqvarna except a ms460 and up until February of these year only 200ts in the buckets. I have 5 200ts and swore I would never by anything else until a dealer talked me into buying a 540t. Went back 3 days later and bought 2 more.the 200s don't get used at all.


----------



## Toddppm (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, ran my 540 today and cut up some logs in my woods. What is the deal with the autotune? Manual says something like run it on 4-5" logs for 5 minutes or something? Somebody mentioned letting it idle for a couple minutes when you start it?
It seemed to rip pretty good, bogged a little in bigger wood but not anywhere near broken in yet. Going to take it on a Oak removal tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## tree MDS (Aug 17, 2014)

I'd strongly recommend roping everything at first.. especially if your used to a 200. I hear they do rip though.


----------



## treeclimber101 (Aug 17, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I'd strongly recommend roping everything at first.. especially if your used to a 200. I hear they do rip though.


Ha ......


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Aug 17, 2014)

We didn't do any type of break in just opened the box and run it.only thing is mine seem to vapor lock if left in direct sunlight on 85+ days but so do alot of my huskys


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 18, 2014)

SCTREEGUY said:


> We didn't do any type of break in just opened the box and run it.only thing is mine seem to vapor lock if left in direct sunlight on 85+ days but so do alot of my huskys



Mine would not idle at all if i did that out of the box. I had to run the break in procedure with ripping cuts along a log for a few minutes straight, before it sorted itself out and idled properly. After that it was running great!  I have no trouble with vapor lock if left sitting. Only thing is if you leave it off for more than say 8-10 mins, you gotta pull the choke on then off to set the fast idle, or else it will be a pain to start again.


----------



## SCTREEGUY (Aug 18, 2014)

Might try the half choke


----------



## capetree (Aug 18, 2014)

The 540 is a great saw. The only problem I've had is a broken spring mount on gas take side. I own 2 200t's , 338xp ,and the echo 355 and 540 is my go to climbing saw. I do think the 200 has a little bit more speed in large cuts though, the better balance of the 540 makes up for it. 

Dennis


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 19, 2014)

capetree said:


> The 540 is a great saw. The only problem I've had is a broken spring mount on gas take side. I own 2 200t's , 338xp ,and the echo 355 and 540 is my go to climbing saw. I do think the 200 has a little bit more speed in large cuts though, the better balance of the 540 makes up for it.
> 
> Dennis



I have a 338XPT and love it, but the 540 also gets grabbed for almost every climb now. I am hoping to try a Echo 355 one day but after using 200T's at work and my own 338XPT and now the 540 maybe i won't like it as much as i should? I know it is a very good saw for the money. My 540 is cutting a lot faster than any of our 200's at work as they are all broke except one, and it is in the shop again for persistent Chinese carb issues. Wont start, then will start but wont rev up, then stalls under load, then fuel comes out the air intake and then it wont start again?  Even when it is not playing up i think it would be a very fair fight! My boss is a blind Stihl head through and through and he think the 540 has more power in the cut than his 200T when it was working 100%.

That spring is something i have been aware of because it does not have the fabric strap to limit the springs movement range. Have tried to be gentle on it but if it breaks i will mod it with a strap or something so it does not happen again. Still it is better than the 201T where the front flimsy spring simply attaches the handle end to the saw body. Looked dodgy to me when i first held one. Many climbers i know with a 201T are saying it has broke at least once so far. No saw is perfect, i just hope i don't have major issues with my 540 and that i get a decent run out of it. Considering that my 338XPT cost me $350 with only approx 15 hours on it and it is still going strong almost 5 years later it has a lot to live up to!


----------



## chevybob (Aug 19, 2014)

I just picked up a 200 a couple days ago and I'll tell you what I don't think I ever wana run another top handle. Anybody wana buy a 201? lol


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 25, 2014)

Update on my 540.

Been using it all last week and over the weekend and all day today. Last weekend we had 60+ mph winds and then early last week we had 10 inches of rain in 36 hours.  Been some crazy weather thats for sure. Long and short is that there are many uprooted and broken trees all over my area. Been using the 540 and leaving the 338XPT at home on purpose just so i am forced to use it. It has been getting better and better. Stronger in the cut and more throttle response every tank. I have said this in other posts but i will say it again. The AT saws i have been using seem to not bog down when fully buried compared to similar power non AT saws. This 540 does not loose revs and cutting speed when buried in the cut to the same extent that my 338 would. It still can be a little temperamental starting if it has been sitting for over 5 mins. Seems to be getting easier to start each tank though. Very happy with it's power wit the 14" bar and 91VXL chain, it out cuts my stock 338 on same bar and chain by a large margin. I was very happy with the 338 until i ran this 540! I am still getting used to the feel compared to the 338 which i am used to more, but with the techlite bar honestly the weight difference is not much at all and balance is ok. Runs for quite a while on a tank also. I have not timed it but i am always pleased to check the fuel on instinct when i think it is getting really low and there is still around a 1/5 tank left. I think it would run a fair bit longer than my 338 at a guess. Big thing that is way better compared to the 338 is the auto return stop switch. It is always where you expect it to be. With the 338 because mine is so well used the stop switch, which doubles as the choke lever, doesn't crisply lock in each position. As a result i would find myself constantly looking to check visually which position the switch was in because i could not feel it locking into place when turning it back on for example. No such problems with the 540. I was concerned when i first opened it at how flimsy the saw lanyard attachment hook looked. No problems even when dropping the saw onto the lanyard from waist height. It is obviously plenty strong enough for its purpose but it looks kinda cheapo compared to the attachment point in the handle on my 338 and even my echo 360T.

All in all a very powerful, fuel efficient and well designed saw.


----------



## MiTreeGuy (Aug 25, 2014)

I've had 3 201ts and have 2 540 right now, also have had a few 200ts. I rank them 1. 540 2. 200t 3. 201t --- We've had a lot of issues with our 201ts such as idling up a lot and stalling out also. The 200t is an awesome saw and it rips but I just love my new huskys they have so much power and they are very dependable. A little back heavy, and a lil longer to warm up and get tuned in but I have to say it is a better saw. No fanboy #### involved.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 25, 2014)

I've never been a fan of any Husky top handles


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 25, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never been a fan of any Husky top handles


Me either but the 540 is easing it's way beyond the 200ts and 355t just picked up 2 great condition 020ts in my opinion their the best no flipy caps. The warm up time really bothers me. I feel it makes me look like a burned out Craigslist king using a saw that's not running right and that's enough to make me put it on the bottom shelf. Can anyone fix the long warm up time homeowners usually watch the first 3 or 4 cuts get scared and go inside. My 540 is hunting for a tune...


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 25, 2014)

Usually warm my saw I'm gonna climb with up in the yard before we go to our first job that way its warm and when im ready 1 pull and we're rippin' lol


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 25, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Usually warm my saw I'm gonna climb with up in the yard before we go to our first job that way its warm and when im ready 1 pull and we're rippin' lol


Me too the 540 just needs much more time...


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 25, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Me too the 540 just needs much more time...



Have it started a couple minutes before or while you gear up, setting a throw line, or etc,,,,
Jeff


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 25, 2014)

MiTreeGuy said:


> I've had 3 201ts and have 2 540 right now, also have had a few 200ts. I rank them 1. 540 2. 200t 3. 201t --- We've had a lot of issues with our 201ts such as idling up a lot and stalling out also. The 200t is an awesome saw and it rips but I just love my new huskys they have so much power and they are very dependable. A little back heavy, and a lil longer to warm up and get tuned in but I have to say it is a better saw. No fanboy #### involved.



That is pretty accurate to my experience also. 200T is a nice strong built and strong running saw. Right when we needed a new saw from Stihl due to the 200t's getting harder to maintain they drop the original 201T on us and convince us to part with $1249 AUD and promise it is every bit as good as to 200t. Saw is crappy and we want answers from Stihl. Takes ages and then they finally release an upgrade kit (at our cost) to fix what the knowledgeable on AS already knew, advance the ignition timing. New build saws (april 2014?) are finally made with the fix, but in the meantime we need to put food on the table and are going no where waiting for the 200t's to be fixed yet again. Sorry Stihl not acceptable. 540 has cut speed buried at least as good as 200T and runs when you need it to, but needs a bit longer to warm up when started. Yes the 540 is not perfect. But it is here and it works.


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 25, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> Me either but the 540 is easing it's way beyond the 200ts and 355t just picked up 2 great condition 020ts in my opinion their the best no flipy caps. The warm up time really bothers me. I feel it makes me look like a burned out Craigslist king using a saw that's not running right and that's enough to make me put it on the bottom shelf. Can anyone fix the long warm up time homeowners usually watch the first 3 or 4 cuts get scared and go inside. My 540 is hunting for a tune...





pro94lt said:


> Me too the 540 just needs much more time...



Huh? This really isn't that hard to get your head around is it?  If it takes longer to warm up then start it up earlier so it will be warm by the time you need it. 
Any saw, or engine for that matter, should be warmed before being used anyway. Any saw will run better if it is warmed up. If this one needs to warm up for a bit longer to run right, well do it. Simple really. Others have got it figured.



KenJax Tree said:


> Usually warm my saw I'm gonna climb with up in the yard before we go to our first job that way its warm and when im ready 1 pull and we're rippin' lol





jefflovstrom said:


> Have it started a couple minutes before or while you gear up, setting a throw line, or etc,,,,
> Jeff


----------



## Matt81 (Aug 26, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> I've never been a fan of any Husky top handles



If i had a dollar for every time i have read you saying that Chris......


----------



## pro94lt (Aug 26, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Have it started a couple minutes before or while you gear up, setting a throw line, or etc,,,,
> Jeff


Yes I know I'm just not in the habit of it.


----------



## Pud (Sep 2, 2014)

Does any one else think it could put out a bit more bar oil or just me ?


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 2, 2014)

Pud said:


> Does any one else think it could put out a bit more bar oil or just me ?



No offense but I think it is just you.  I was doing a large blackwood removal the other day and i really was impressed with how much oil was getting out to the chain. Usually this blackwood will mess up chains real bad with sap and heat from it being so darn dense and tough to cut. It can even make a mockery out of bigger saws with much larger flow oil pumps. With the T540 I could easily use all the oil well before the fuel is empty. I had to turn the oil pump back down a bit to be more even with the fuel rate.


----------



## pro94lt (Sep 2, 2014)

It has the same oil pump as the 346xp. It should oil like crazy


----------



## Pud (Sep 3, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> No offense but I think it is just you.  I was doing a large blackwood removal the other day and i really was impressed with how much oil was getting out to the chain. Usually this blackwood will mess up chains real bad with sap and heat from it being so darn dense and tough to cut. It can even make a mockery out of bigger saws with much larger flow oil pumps. With the T540 I could easily use all the oil well before the fuel is empty. I had to turn the oil pump back down a bit to be more even with the fuel rate.


What oil do u use ? I could probably put 2 tanks of fuel through it and still have bar oil in the tank with it on max


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 3, 2014)

I am currently using the Trublu 150 chain and bar. This is the 150 weight oil and i am really liking it. I tried Gulf Western Supertak and it was rubbish. Plus Supertak is dearer than the Trublu!
This is the first oil i am happy to run through all of my saws big and small. Even the polesaws and the 34cc dolmar and all the climb saws oil just fine with it. Noticeably less bar wear since i have been using this. I am down to my last drum and a half. Hope he gets some more stock soon.  Last time i went past he was selling Stens brand oil. Funny thing is that it is in exactly the same container as the Gulf Western and looked the same colour to me. He wasn't sure where Stens got their oil from but it does say "Blended in Australia" on the label so i think it may be Gulf Western oil. Not sure but i might have to grab a 20 to try it and see for myself as i am running low.

Here is a link. One of our local blokes (he is actually 40 mins away from me) has these several times a year for the bargain price of $80 for a 20 litre drum. Freight on a 200 Litre is a killer so 20 litre is more realistic. Plus i always get at least 3-4 weeks out of a 20 litre. When he has them in stock i buy up big and fill my ute. 

http://www.trubluoil.com.au/index.php/industrial/chain-a-bar-oil


----------



## jefflovstrom (Sep 3, 2014)

This is what I buy. http://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/wdcttroil/
Jeff


----------



## Pud (Sep 4, 2014)

I have used stihl oil and do like it apart from the smell but it's $8 dollars a litre where I live


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 4, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> This is what I buy. http://www.stihlusa.com/products/oils--lubricants-and-fuels/oils-and-lubricants/wdcttroil/ Jeff



Nothing wrong with any Stihl bar and chain oil that i have used. We use the Stihl Synthplus synthetic blend oil at work and it is great. It is a great price too but my boss pays for it. 

http://www.stihl.com.au/STIHL-Produ...ubricants/21101-1642/SynthPlus-Chain-Oil.aspx



Pud said:


> I have used stihl oil and do like it apart from the smell but it's $8 dollars a litre where I live



Yeah that is pretty steep! If we bought the Stihl Sythplus by the litre Stihl would want $10.50. The Stihl bioplus environmentally friendly stuff is $13.50 in a litre bottle! 
We buy the Sythplus in a 200L drum so at $990 it comes to $4.95 per litre. Very good value IMHO. I am happy at $4 per litre for the Trublu, plus it's a lot easier to handle a 20L than a 200L!


----------



## Pud (Sep 5, 2014)

My boss buys recycled oil and I don't like using it at all and just buy my own


----------



## weedkilla (Sep 5, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> I am currently using the Trublu 150 chain and bar. This is the 150 weight oil and i am really liking it. I tried Gulf Western Supertak and it was rubbish. Plus Supertak is dearer than the Trublu!
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What didn't you like about the gulf western stuff? I bought 1l cos I wanted the bottle, thought it was alright and I've used about 20l since. Autobarn(?) had it out for $20 for 5l and I grabbed a few.


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 6, 2014)

Pud said:


> My boss buys recycled oil and I don't like using it at all and just buy my own



Yeah i agree, if my boss started doing it i would be buying and bringing my own too. 
Running recycled oil through a saw is a sure sign that you don't really care about the saw. Decent bar and chain oil can be had for as little as $4 a litre. If you are actually doing it on purpose and paying money for the crappy recycled oil, well ...... enough said.


----------



## Matt81 (Sep 6, 2014)

weedkilla said:


> What didn't you like about the gulf western stuff? I bought 1l cos I wanted the bottle, thought it was alright and I've used about 20l since. Autobarn(?) had it out for $20 for 5l and I grabbed a few.



It's not the worst i have ever used but it was far from the best. Fuchs would get the award for worst. Don't get me wrong if i had a choice between this or something i had not heard of or never used i would stick to the devil i knew. I found i was seeing increased bar wear compared to other oils. During winter or colder weather it was not oiling to my liking with the smaller oil systems on my pole saws and smaller saws. Didn't seem as tacky and was flinging off very easily with little getting to the bottom of the bar. Then to top it off my supplier went and increased the price on a 20L drum from $84 to $96 for no reason i could understand. $96 for a 20L brings it into Stihl and Husky territory, and i know which is the better oil!


----------



## treeclimber101 (Sep 6, 2014)

I tried that once .... And my bar burnt and the chain was really hot , recycled oil maybe the only thing as useless as filling the tank with water .


----------



## jomoco (Sep 16, 2014)

imagineero said:


> For a different perspective, most full time pro climbers use 200t's, even the ones that only run husky for every other saw in their lineup. There's a reason for that. Those climbers who use lesser saws think that the 0.5 second difference (or whatever) in a cut is not a big deal. On the ground it's not a big deal. I'm a semi die hard stihl fan, but on the ground I could really care less. I've got a couple 346xp's in my lineup and so long as I'm sharpening the chain and tuning the saw I don't mind if it's a 372 or 440 (love those 441cm's though!) a 395 or a 660, and would definitely favor a 3120 over an 880.
> 
> Up in the tree it's a different story though. A climbing saw is your bread and butter if you're a climber, that saw makes you money. And over the course of the life of that saw, that one saw might make you $100k as a contract climber, or even more money if you own the business and are climbing. That's a whole lot of money. Those branches aren't just gone to hang around and wait for you to do your thing, for better or worse we have gravity. Fractions of a second really do make a difference up in the air, and a whole lot of difference to the time it takes to get a job done. If you've got a saw that really drives the chain, you can drop branches confidently in the attitude you want them in. It's a very spontaneous thing, and there's no second try. A good fast saw with an aggressive chain means you can spear cuts down. Or fold them and pop them off at exactly the right attitude to control the bounce when they hit the ground. You can fold them ust how you want them, and release them at that split second in time when they will come down just right and cause no damage.
> 
> ...


Yup!

200T's are worth a lot to me!

Thank you Stihl for the cone head lock washers for my mufflers!


jomoco


----------



## mckenzie355 (Oct 8, 2014)

i use a echo 355t , it has been a great saw!!
i also have 200t, but it is not reliable. some days it runs and other days it want to be thrown out of tree lol


----------



## jomoco (Oct 8, 2014)

Try being nice to your 200T and run high octane racing gas in it!

Ten bucks a gallon, and worth it.

jomoco


----------



## Matt81 (Oct 9, 2014)

mckenzie355 said:


> i use a echo 355t , it has been a great saw!!
> i also have 200t, but it is not reliable. some days it runs and other days it want to be thrown out of tree lol



That is the same story with our low hours 200T. It was a backup saw to our main 200T. Now the backup is the main one. Since the dealer put the replacement Chinese carb on it, you can almost flip a coin to see if it is worth climbing with or not. Won't restart when warm, plus revs erratically after being used for several long cuts. Then won't restart at all and the filter is soaked in fuel. Been a real pain this past 4-5 months. 

I still want to try a 355T sometime soon for an extended review. Right now the T540 is running brilliantly. The 338XPT (that the T540 replaced) has not missed a beat either. Plus since i fixed my old 334T it has not been anything but reliable and it still cuts well for a 14 year old saw. They have been getting a workout the last few weeks as i am gradually getting through a big job of over 10 100+ foot trees near his house for a friend of mine. 

I am covered for climb saws right now, but i do want to try the Echo to see what all the fuss is about!


----------



## pro94lt (Oct 9, 2014)

No need to try the echo it's not bad just not 200t power or 540


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2014)

I was a fan at first of the 355T,,that lasted 6 months,, all of our guys now are issued the 540xp,,
Best move ever! The 355 and the 201 are newbie or back up saws.
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 9, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> I was a fan at first of the 355T,,that lasted 6 months,, all of our guys now are issued the 540xp,,
> Best move ever! The 355 and the 201 are newbie or back up saws.
> Jeff


What about the NIB 200's in the office


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2014)

Matt81 said:


> That is the same story with our low hours 200T. It was a backup saw to our main 200T. Now the backup is the main one. Since the dealer put the replacement Chinese carb on it, you can almost flip a coin to see if it is worth climbing with or not. Won't restart when warm, plus revs erratically after being used for several long cuts. Then won't restart at all and the filter is soaked in fuel. Been a real pain this past 4-5 months.
> 
> I still want to try a 355T sometime soon for an extended review. Right now the T540 is running brilliantly. The 338XPT (that the T540 replaced) has not missed a beat either. Plus since i fixed my old 334T it has not been anything but reliable and it still cuts well for a 14 year old saw. They have been getting a workout the last few weeks as i am gradually getting through a big job of over 10 100+ foot trees near his house for a friend of mine.
> 
> I am covered for climb saws right now, but i do want to try the Echo to see what all the fuss is about!



If you are not putting high demand on that Echo 355T and not worrying about production, then that is the best HO saw ever!
Jeff


----------



## Matt81 (Oct 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> What about the NIB 200's in the office



I wish we had NIB 200t's! Then i could stop having to listen to my boss whine about "what will i buy when the 200t dies?" I have been steering him towards the 201T with fixed ignition timing. Even though he loves my T540 when he uses it, he can't buy a Husky. He would have to stop with the Husky jokes for a start!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> What about the NIB 200's in the office



You have a good memory. Yeah, I still have some ,but when you have 8 or 9 climbers, saws get dealt out. But I do have an NIB xp540T. That would make 9.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2014)

pro94lt said:


> No need to try the echo it's not bad just not 200t power or 540



Yeah, give it 6 months max and you will feel differently. Have you replaced that piece of crap cover under the top handle yet?
Jeff


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 9, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> You have a good memory. Yeah, I still have some ,but when you have 8 or 9 climbers, saws get dealt out. But I do have an NIB xp540T. That would make 9.
> Jeff



Im not gonna forget either, i plan on making a deal one day


----------



## Matt81 (Oct 9, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> If you are not putting high demand on that Echo 355T and not worrying about production, then that is the best HO saw ever!
> Jeff



Yeah i figured as much. I have a 360T and it is a rather crappy saw. I cannot imagine the 355T to be so much better. In all honesty i reckon my 338XPT will outcut the 355T. Price difference between the 355T and the T540 is not a lot either. A climb saw is a tool that is the most important part of a climbers gear (apart from a brain!) so why fuss over approx $125? 

Any top handle i own will be having a high workload and must deliver a high production quota, so maybe i will stop with the 355T talk.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 9, 2014)

LOL,,you moving to San Diego?
We could go thru my parts,,
Jeff


----------



## pro94lt (Oct 9, 2014)

jefflovstrom said:


> Yeah, give it 6 months max and you will feel differently. Have you replaced that piece of crap cover under the top handle yet?
> Jeff


No I haven't it's now a backup behind the 540 or 200s I truly have no need for it


----------



## mckenzie355 (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm the only guy who uses a cs271t???<br/>
I also have this saw, for as small a cc and size it's pretty fun to use. Just have to be patient with it and use you skill at cutting

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pro94lt (Oct 10, 2014)

Nope got 2 if you've got an older model throw it away now and get the updated one a 2013 model are night n day difference from the older ones echo claims 27% more hp. It definitely has its place


----------



## treesmith (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm not buying a new top handle Stihl till the 202t comes out, well except for the ms150 but that's another story

The 201 is a pile of ****, even with mods


----------



## Freakingstang (Nov 2, 2014)

Add me to the T540 list... Scored a new in box 2013 a few weeks ago and have used it on two take downs so far. It fired right up out of the box with no issues. three tanks thru it so far and it gets stronger with every cut. Way better than the temperamental 335xpt I was using for the rare climbing jobs, but now I'm climbing more and more.


----------



## RDAA (Nov 2, 2014)

Picked up a new 540 on Friday. Even on the first tank of fuel it spanks the hell out of my 201 T that I have been using for the last couple of years. No comparison. Well worth it.


----------



## treesmith (Dec 10, 2014)

To go with a (mostly) new set of gear, a new saw 
First day, deadwooding stringymess gum, ms150t is the business, weighs nothing, cuts like a demon though not entirely stock (thanks Brad)

150t
192t
200t

Job done


----------



## Jim1NZ (Dec 16, 2014)

I won my 540T at a tree climbing comp, goes good & no issues so far. The husky guys said running them hard is the best break in procedure. I agree 5min + and ya have to use the choke again...To be honest, it seems about the same as the 201 in wood...

540 for takedowns, its kept warm with all the cutting so there is no lag or warm ups.
150 for pruning, 15min + and it starts on the first pull


----------



## DMD (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey treesmith how long have you had that Sequoia?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Dec 31, 2014)

DMD said:


> Hey treesmith how long have you had that Sequoia?



Start a thread,,,,,,,,,derail,
Jeff


----------



## treesmith (Dec 31, 2014)

Bought this one not that long ago, had the ddrt version before that for 3 years, very comfy harnesses, srt version is my favourite of the two


----------

